# Shrimpy ABT's



## disco

Our July was cold and wet here in the mountains. As a result, I didn't get a lot of jalapenos from garden and those I did get weren't very big. Indeed they were almost shrimpy. Hold on. Did I have the idea for using them. Yes I did. I made shrimpy ABT's.

I started by draining and rinsing a can of cocktail shrimp. I chopped enough of them to make a finely minced 75 ml (1/3 cup) of shrimp.













Shrimpy 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 18, 2016






I mixed the shrimp with 125 ml (1/2 cup) cream cheese, 15 ml (1 tablespoon) cocktail sauce and 15 ml (1 tablespoon) finely chopped green onion.













Shrimpy 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 18, 2016






I sliced 10 of the shrimpy jalapenos in half and removed the seeds and membranes. I stuffed them with the shrimp mixture.













Shrimpy 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 18, 2016






I wrapped each pepper half with 1/3 slice of bacon put them on a grilling tray in the pellet smoker at 230 F for 1 1/2 hours.













Shrimpy 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 18, 2016


















Shrimpy 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 18, 2016






The finished product.













Shrimpy 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 18, 2016






The Verdict

I love the texture the shrimp gave the filling. Still creamy but a bit more set up. The taste was great. The shrimp gave a nice salty balance to the cream cheese. The slight horseradish hit from the cocktail sauce gave a little different heat than the jalapenos. As usual, my guests were surprised that the jalapenos weren't that hot with the seed and membranes removed and with the cooling effect of the cheese.

Everyone raved but the real complement was the speed they disappeared. Of course, they were shrimpy.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Great idea Disco, them sure look tasty !  Gonna have to try these soon !   Thumbs Up


----------



## disco

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Great idea Disco, them sure look tasty ! Gonna have to try these soon !


Thanks, Justin! They were popular.


----------



## b-one

Great idea,they look tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job Disco!

I love shrimp in just about anything!

Your ABT's look delicious.

I don't know why I never thought of putting shrimp in ABT's

But I definitely will give it a try.

Point!

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Aw Man---Those look Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome "Football Watching Snacks"!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, Disco!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco

b-one said:


> Great idea,they look tasty!


Thanks B1!


SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Disco!
> 
> I love shrimp in just about anything!
> 
> Your ABT's look delicious.
> 
> I don't know why I never thought of putting shrimp in ABT's
> 
> But I definitely will give it a try.
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al


Thanks for the point, Al! You can't go wrong with ABT's.


Bearcarver said:


> Aw Man---Those look Tasty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome "Football Watching Snacks"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Job, Disco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Dang. Now I want some for the game next week. Thanks for the point but She Who Must Be Obeyed will be upset that I am making snacks for the game!


----------



## betaboy

Small or not, those looks great. I do believe I will be giving this a go!


----------



## crankybuzzard

Great idea Disco!

I've put boiled shrimp on an ABT before, but your idea is great!

Point for sure!


----------



## disco

Betaboy said:


> Small or not, those looks great. I do believe I will be giving this a go!


I hope you like them and don't forget to post!


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great idea Disco!
> 
> I've put boiled shrimp on an ABT before, but your idea is great!
> 
> Point for sure!


Thanks, Cranky! I appreciate the point.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great looking ABT's Disco! I like your shrimp mixture. I did some a while back with smoked salmon. They were tasty! 

Point!


----------



## disco

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking ABT's Disco! I like your shrimp mixture. I did some a while back with smoked salmon. They were tasty!
> 
> Point!


Thanks for the post, Case. However, you had to get me going again didn't you? Smoked salmon sounds great and I now must try it!


----------



## crazymoon

D, I am going to have to try that recipe!


----------



## disco

CrazyMoon said:


> D, I am going to have to try that recipe!


I hope you llike it CM!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Those look like something I'm going to have to try.  Ive added whole shrimp and cream cheese to a stuffed long green pepper and that was good.  But this sounds even better.

The idea of mixing the flavors of horseradish and jalapeno is really intriguing me.

POINTS!!

Gary


----------



## disco

GaryHibbert said:


> Those look like something I'm going to have to try. Ive added whole shrimp and cream cheese to a stuffed long green pepper and that was good. But this sounds even better.
> 
> The idea of mixing the flavors of horseradish and jalapeno is really intriguing me.
> 
> POINTS!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks, Gary. I do love ABT's.


----------



## remsr

That sounded so good that I had to try it myself. 
I like heat but not so much that it over powers everything else and leaves a bitter taste in my mouth. So I clean prppers well of all seeds and pulp. I  found some cream cheese mixed with onion and chives which I mixed with jack cheese, mayo, Jeff's rub and the cocktail shrimp,  I also added a bit more finely chopped onion then mixed, stuffed and wrapped them with bacon. I Grilled them for 45 minutes and man were they good. Thanks for the idea. I changed it a bit but not much. We like onions and I put mayo in and on everything. Jeff's rub was just a good seasoning to use. I would smoke them next time.
Randy,


----------



## redheelerdog

I must of missed these Disco.

They look delicious, I love shrimp and putting them in ABTs is a great idea, I will be saving this one for the future. Thanks!













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Oct 16, 2016


----------



## disco

REMSR said:


> That sounded so good that I had to try it myself.
> I like heat but not so much that it over powers everything else and leaves a bitter taste in my mouth. So I clean prppers well of all seeds and pulp. I found some cream cheese mixed with onion and chives which I mixed with jack cheese, mayo, Jeff's rub and the cocktail shrimp, I also added a bit more finely chopped onion then mixed, stuffed and wrapped them with bacon. I Grilled them for 45 minutes and man were they good. Thanks for the idea. I changed it a bit but not much. We like onions and I put mayo in and on everything. Jeff's rub was just a good seasoning to use. I would smoke them next time.
> Randy,


The greatest honour you can give a foodie is to take their idea then shape and make it your own. Thank you!

Your version sounds delicious but where's the post? We would love to live vicariously through your pictures!

Disco


----------



## disco

redheelerdog said:


> I must of missed these Disco.
> 
> They look delicious, I love shrimp and putting them in ABTs is a great idea, I will be saving this one for the future. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ redheelerdog
> __ Oct 16, 2016


Thanks, Red. So many great ideas, so little time!


----------



## Gwanger

Disco-this recipe for shrimp abt with a horseradish sauce just sparked my interested, I just made horseradish last wk.First time doing it, was simple easy.you need a gas mask when you take top off of food processor, try sometime


----------



## Steve H

I just had ABTs last night. The frozen, deep fried variety. This recipe is a must do next weekend. Looks awesome.


----------



## disco

Gwanger said:


> Disco-this recipe for shrimp abt with a horseradish sauce just sparked my interested, I just made horseradish last wk.First time doing it, was simple easy.you need a gas mask when you take top off of food processor, try sometime


Har! I have had similar experience with fresh horseradish! It is powerful stuff. I have never tried making my own but I do have a buddy who grows horseradish and makes a great sauce.


----------



## disco

Steve H said:


> I just had ABTs last night. The frozen, deep fried variety. This recipe is a must do next weekend. Looks awesome.


Thanks so much! I hope you like it!


----------



## Gwanger

disco said:


> Thanks so much! I hope you like it!


Disco,I was looking to make some horseradish with a little more potency,I got it, I peeled the root of any skin layer and then grated it with grater blade in fp ,this is where it gets dangerous, when you take lid off of fp, stand back or your eyes will water and your sinuses will pour, add purified water well water will give you off taste a tbl. at a time dont add vinegar for 3 min. add white  vinegar a tbl. at a time vinegar tames it down, make as potent as you like. I like mine kicking, I got what I wanted.Make sure you store in inverted jars to maintain potency. Give it a shot.


----------



## simsfmly

Disco, this is an outstanding recipe.  I took a swipe at it yesterday.

Wife and I "don't do hot", so we decided to go with sweet bell peppers. 







Laid everything I needed out (and even then, forgot the darn cocktail sauce).






I used about half a bag (8 oz) of ready to eat, frozen tail off shrimp and about 7-8 green onions.






Ran that through my Hamilton Beach chopper, while a full brick of cream cheese was softening in the microwave.






Then, added the cream cheese.  (Here's where I forgot the cocktail sauce, but I added it in before it was too late).







I guess I was the last person on earth to realize this was a really common shrimp dip.






I let the dip rest and went to work on the peppers.  Quartered them from the bottom, then trimmed out the seeds and the membrane.  Then split the quarters into eighths.







Used a spatula to fill them (you'll notice three of them are white, the others are pink.  Kind of when I remembered the cocktail sauce.













With these peppers, I thought a half slice would work, but some of them were taller, so they needed two halves.  All wrapped and ready to go.  Went out and fired up my Dyna-Glo smoker.





In the meantime, had some shrimp dip left over that went well with crackers and pretzels.






Got the smoker up to about 200 then put them in about an inch apart, two rows per tray.






Kept the smoker around 220 for about 2 hours and 15 minutes and pulled them.





Finished product.  Loved by all except "the hot people" who thought it needed more kick.

Three bell peppers, a pound of bacon yielded 24 ABT's.


----------



## disco

Gwanger said:


> Disco,I was looking to make some horseradish with a little more potency,I got it, I peeled the root of any skin layer and then grated it with grater blade in fp ,this is where it gets dangerous, when you take lid off of fp, stand back or your eyes will water and your sinuses will pour, add purified water well water will give you off taste a tbl. at a time dont add vinegar for 3 min. add white  vinegar a tbl. at a time vinegar tames it down, make as potent as you like. I like mine kicking, I got what I wanted.Make sure you store in inverted jars to maintain potency. Give it a shot.


Somehow I missed this until now! Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## disco

simsfmly said:


> Disco, this is outstanding recipe.  I took a swipe at it yesterday.
> 
> Wife and I "don't do hot", so we decided to go with sweet bell peppers.
> 
> View attachment 370712
> 
> Laid everything I needed out (and even then, forgot the darn cocktail sauce).
> 
> View attachment 370706
> 
> I used about half a bag (8 oz) of ready to eat, frozen tail off shrimp and about 7-8 green onions.
> 
> View attachment 370714
> 
> Ran that through my Hamilton Beach chopper, while a full brick of cream cheese was softening in the microwave.
> 
> View attachment 370713
> 
> Then, added the cream cheese.  (Here's where I forgot the cocktail sauce, but I added it in before it was too late).
> 
> View attachment 370708
> 
> 
> I guess I was the last person on earth to realize this was a really common shrimp dip.
> 
> View attachment 370705
> 
> I let the dip rest and went to work on the peppers.  Quartered them from the bottom, then trimmed out the seeds and the membrane.  Then split the quarters into eighths.
> 
> View attachment 370709
> 
> 
> Used a spatula to fill them (you'll notice three of them are white, the others are pink.  Kind of when I remembered the cocktail sauce.
> View attachment 370702
> View attachment 370703
> View attachment 370704
> 
> With these peppers, I thought a half slice would work, but some of them were taller, so they needed two halves.  All wrapped and ready to go.  Went out and fired up my Dyna-Glo smoker.
> View attachment 370701
> 
> In the meantime, had some shrimp dip left over that went well with crackers and pretzels.
> 
> View attachment 370711
> 
> Got the smoker up to about 200 then put them in about an inch apart, two rows per tray.
> 
> View attachment 370707
> 
> Kept the smoker around 220 for about 2 hours and 15 minutes and pulled them.
> View attachment 370715
> 
> Finished product.  Loved by all except "the hot people" who thought it needed more kick.
> 
> Three bell peppers, a pound of bacon yielded 24 ABT's.


Looks stellar! I love the colour of the peppers. A big like for changing up the recipe for your tastes! That is how new dishes come about!


----------

